

The Mystery of Michelangelo's 'Creation of Adam' - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A681680

======
RevRal
Three things:

I will never be unable to unsee this (a good thing).

I am now buying a print of the Creation of Adam.

What does this mean for the Spaghetti Monster parody of the painting? In the
parody, His noodly noodles and meatballs definitely looks less brainy.

